# What's a good 'Youtube' camera?



## Scali (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, I've recorded a few of those Youtube guitar videos as some of you probably know. It started out as sort of an experiment, when I got my Samsung G600 phone, which has a pretty decent camera... for a phone.
It has a pretty low framerate though, I think it's only 7.5 fps or so. Which means that you don't see too much of my actual playing, as most of it is blurry and out-of-sync.
Well, wasn't too much of a problem for me... but today I found this thread:
https://ssl.catalog.com/~kramer/forum/showthread.php?p=333308

Apparently people actually think I'm faking it, because the video is so poor 

So I was wondering, what kind of camera would you need for a decent Youtube guitar video? Maybe 640x480 at 25 fps or so...
I don't know much about webcams and all that, or regular handheld cameras and whatever... So what kind of models, priceranges etc are we looking at for a Youtube video that at least doesn't look faked?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd be interested in seeing some replies to this as it's a question a couple of people on other forums seem interested in and I have absolutely no idea for a response.

re: the video - I really dig your tone and playing despite it being out of sync but hey, it would be nice to see it all together I guess


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jul 28, 2009)

Those Flip MinoHD things seem like a great value for Youtube videos, coming in at just under $200. That's what I plan on buying.

Great playing by the way.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 28, 2009)

My Nikon CoolPix S210 does [email protected] and takes pretty decent photos too. It was recently replaced by the S220 so you can find them for like 100 bucks from some stores that are getting rid of them.

I got mine with a 2GB card (29 mins of video at max quality) and a cheapo case, spare battery, and tripod combo by "Dolica" for an extra 10 bucks or so. Great deal.

Here's the latest video I shot with it:


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounded fine, looked fine, lovely guitar!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 28, 2009)

i use a sony handycam, but that's just me i guess 

seriously though, anything with good light sensitivity and framerate is good for youtube.


----------



## Scali (Jul 29, 2009)

Hum, I hadn't realized that even HD cameras are so affordable these days. That Flip MinoHD looks nice indeed (but does it actually have a decent response too, or is it still blurry?).
In fact, I just noticed an announcement from Kodak, about an upcoming 1080p-capable camera under $200.
I suppose I might aswell go HD right away, especially since Youtube also supports 'HD' formats these days.


----------

